# Verizon iPhone 4? or Droid Bionic?



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

* OR                *





You have to admit...it's been pretty hectic once Verizon finally put the rumors to rest that they would be carrying the iPhone in February. 

But a week before that, Motorola announced it's new Droid 4G Phone (which I knew about from my contact months before CES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) The Droid Bionic. It's suppose to be 4G compatible (NOT interested in 4G. I don't feel like paying for a connection that is created for you to go over your limit faster...I want to use this Droid on 3G) have more features and more powerful than it's predecessor the Droid X 

My birthday was in January..but my parents said that they are getting me a new phone...since the glitchy piece of S#&t EnV Touch has a screen spasms when ever sounds are played though it.

My 2 choices that I like are the two phones mentioned above

my Pro and Con List is


* 

iPhone - 

PRO : 

1.I Have a crapload of apps in iTunes already.

2. MUCH BIGGER App Selection in App Store

3. Tunein Radio App for the iPhone can RECORD (yes. this is a big plus for me)

4. Has the Apps I want in the App Store (like #2)

5. Easier to Jailbreak than Root (I think)


CON - 

1. no HDMI out

2. App Store is not open source 

3. no emulators 

4. Droid is more powerful

5. limited to a set amount of memory 

6. Not free 3G Tethering for a while most likely.


Droid X / Bionic

PRO : 

1. LOTS of free Apps in the App Store

2. HDMI Output (use the $1.99 app for FULL HDMI output for online streaming)

3. MicroSD Support means I can decide how much space I WANT and EXPAND upon it.

4. Free Android Market (no DMCA bullshit copyright restrictions)

5. EMULATORS!...there are tons of em on the Market.

6. FREE 3G Tethering Confirmed (once rooted)

6. Bigger Screen...more powerful than iPhone 

CONS : 

1. Android Market has selection that is something to be desired (no gameloft or well known app dev titles) 

2. Rooting is harder to do (not that much)

3. The Free "TuneIn Radio" App for Android; you CAN'T RECORD RADIO (BIG Con For me) 

4. I would have to get used to Android instead of the iOS I have known I have on my iPod Touch
*

I thought about getting a Droid Bionic and upgrading this 3G 8GB (ohhh..i'm sorry this inferior piece of shit 2G) iPod Touch and upgrading to a iPod Touch 4G...that way I could have an awesome phone...yet have acces to all the awesome and plentiful apps on the App Store on my 4G. Best of Both Worlds....what do you think?

If you can think of more pro's or Cons of either device..let me know


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 14, 2011)

iPhone 4.  Dualbooting Android will be available really soon.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Really?....so what do you mean Dualbooting?


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 14, 2011)

Google it.  It's possible on untethered iPhones.  Pretty shhweet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Google it.  It's possible on untethered iPhones.  Pretty shhweet.




wholy Jack Schitt!

can this do EVERYTHING android can do!?

like access the Market and the Radio?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 14, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no.  There is no point to install Android on iPhone.  There isn't any hardware acceleration so its really slow on the iPhone.  Wifi doesn't work and I think 3G also doesn't work.  There are other problems too that I forgot about.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has some obvious limitations (i.e a slower processor than most newer android phones, so there are some slight slight slowdowns, and hardware incompatibilities), but it can do basically everything.  Though, there are few noteworthy Android games, there are some apps that are really useful with this.  When I had my iPhone 3g, I loved using the Android emulators (iPhone emulators are existent, but not nearly as good).  Too bad a part-time job high school job doesn't pay for how expensive iPhones are lol.

Edit for edit: Yep, market and radio, si.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

damn.....well i'm going to be stuck with it for 2 years with no backing out..so I better be happy with what my choice is


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-2660-Unlocked-...W/ref=pd_cp_e_3

You should get that.  300$ cheaper.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 15, 2011)

iPhone is significantly more underpowered. And dual booting is and always will be buggy. Android is way more open. If your really adamant on getting an iPhone however, wait till june. New iphone will be announced then anyway.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 15, 2011)

The Droid.
Rooting (most of the time) happens quicker and faster than jailbreaking. (No untethered JB until 4.3)
Plus the spec sheet says it all.
And custom ROMs (though you might want to wait before using them) are epic.
Plus if you have a iTouch then iPhone is pretty much the same, with Android you can do other stuff.
Also, there is probably a app similar to tunein radio hat can record for android.





Android Dualboot on the iPhone4 is a decent while away.


----------



## murkurie (Jan 15, 2011)

Get the Droid, it will be a lot better, and the android for iphone has a lot of features missing, no market without hacking, must use 3rd party launcher because, its lacking gfx drivers for stock launcher. And Verizon has unlimited internet, so 4g wouldn't make you hit your limit unless you have the 250mb plan instead of the unlimited.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly, get the Bionic. 


A new iPhone is coming in the summer, and another new one NEXT summer.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 15, 2011)

Droid Bionic > iPhone 4.


*Android is MUCH easier to root than to iPhone is to Jailbreak*, and it sounds better to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Google "z4root" It used to be on the market. All you have to do is download the app on your phone, install it, and click "Root Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".

*You don't even need to root to get FREE WIRELESS TETHERING*. There are apps that allow wireless tethers on the market, but I haven't tested any. I use "Wireless Tether" for root users. *You'll have to pay for tethering on the iPhone. It's $20-30 MORE dollars a month last I checked.*

Regarding the Android Market, *70% of all Android Market apps are free*, while *70% of all the iPhone's App Store apps are paid apps.*

Regarding OS, *Android OS is completely open-source.* You can run apps that aren't from the Market without hacking. ANYONE can publish ANY app on the Market immediately as well. You can even run custom OS's that fit your style if you'd like *iPhone OS is completely locked down.* You cannot even change the backround without the newer OS's, which the older iPhones and iPod Touches can't even get. And when a developer wants to publish his App, it's delayed weeks before publishing, and delayed weeks more when he wants to update it.

Regarding 4G, *the iPhone 4 is NOT a 4G phone* it's just the 4th iPhone they've made, so state-of-the-art superfast network speeds. *The Droid Bionic IS a 4G phone*, and there are already a couple dozen big city's that have the 4G network. I know you said you can't get 4G in your area, neither can I, but I travel a lot, including to some of the city's that have 4G, and plus, Verizon's always expanding.

Also, I received information from a source that 4G will not cost any more then the normal 3G plan for smart phones. 4G on computers and hot-spots actually costs less than 3G from Verizon.

Regarding processing speed, *The Droid Bionic has a Dual Core Processor, giving it TWO 1GHz Processors, TWICE the amount of processing power the iPhone 4 has*.

Regarding storage space, *Droid Bionic comes with 32GB's of space and memory altogether, and the ability to expand it yourself with a bigger microSD card*, *the iPhone 4 makes you pay an extra $100 if you want the 32GB one in lieu of the 16GB one, and can NOT be expanded further. Period.*

Regarding media, *Droid Bionic allows you to simply plug your phone into your computer and drop on music, videos, etc.* However, *the iPhone 4 forces you to use iTunes to put any type of media on the device, and you can NOT sync to someone elses computer, or it will completely wipe your phone*.


Regarding videos and pictures, *The Droid Bionic has an 8 Megapixel rear-facing camera, with Dual Flash for brighter pictures and 1080p video recording* Not to mention the ability to "See what I see", an app that lets whoever's watching from their computer to see exactly what you're seeing using the back camera, *the iPhone 4 has only a 5 Megapixel camera, NO dual-flash, and only 720p video recording* , they both have a front facing camera, I'm not aware of their specs, but most likely the Droid Bionic will have a superior front facing camera as well.

Regarding display, *The Droid Bionic rocks a 4.3 Inch screen, nearly a full inch bigger then the iPhone 4, with 960 by 540 Pixel display.* *the iPhone 4 has a 3.5 inch screen, and 960 by 640 pixels. *.

Other factors: *The Droid Bionic has an HDMI output, You can also PLAY EMULATORS ON YOUR TV using a WII REMOTE!*, The app (Like you mentioned) is called "Real HDMI" The app that lets you connect your Wii Remote to your Droid is called RWiiMote. you can download ROMs directly to your phone using the "Rom Gripper" app on the Market.

*You can block ALL ADS in Android, including the ones in apps* with a free app called "Adfree" From the Market, it requires root, though, but like I said, to root, all you need to do is click a button. *You can NOT block ANY ads on the iPhone 4, or any iPhone. Not in the browser, and not in apps.*

*The Droid Bionic has a removable and replaceable battery. The iPhone 4 doesn't.*


So there you have it. I think it should be crystal clear by this point that the *Droid Bionic is the superior phone.* 

The only thing the iPhone has over the Droid Bionic is pixel density, with 960 by 640, and the Droid Bionic having 960 by 560. HOWEVER, the Droid Bionic, like I said, has nearly an inch more of screen, and I'll take that over 80 more pixels any day of the week.

That, and Aside from a handfull of apps on the iPhone, but for every paid app on the App Store, there's a free app for that on the Android Market. I've yet to find an app on my iPod Touch that I couldn't find a similar FREE one on the Android Market, same goes for games.


Any questions? I'll be happy to answer them as best I can.



By the way, I own an iPod Touch and an original Moto Droid.


----------



## wchill (Jan 15, 2011)

Get the Droid Bionic, root it and install Android WiFi Tether and use the WiFi with your iPod Touch.
I do this all the time and it works pretty well (though the battery dies pretty quickly, but you can leave it plugged in)

Or, if the Droid Bionic doesn't get rooted anytime soon, then get iBluever from Cydia on your iPod, PDAnet on your Droid and tether using Bluetooth.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 15, 2011)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Droid Bionic > iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> *Android is MUCH easier to root than to iPhone is to Jailbreak*, and it sounds better to
> ...


One thing, the iphone 4 is capped at 800Hz and Dualcore @1GHz>Single core 2GHz so droid is up to 3-4 times fast in theory, especial when it comes to multitasking.


----------



## murkurie (Jan 15, 2011)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Droid Bionic > iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> *Android is MUCH easier to root than to iPhone is to Jailbreak*, and it sounds better to
> ...


We won't know if z4root will work till it comes out, z4root only works on some devices. though if the bonic has e-fuse like my droid X does, then we will never have true custom roms till the bootloader is cracked, right now everything is custom except the kernel.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

Excuse me, but what's with the fonts?


----------



## nando (Jan 15, 2011)

wait for the iphone 5


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> wait for the iphone 5




I heard about that..but I can't wait this long...i'm up for upgrade in Febuary...but will wait a bit for the Bionic ...all I know is I want to ditch this LG EnV Touch!

do you think the Droid X is worth getting even though the Bionic will be released in march?...I don't want 4G..it's not unlimited


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2011)

There are emulators for the Iphone.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> There are emulators for the Iphone.




but they are unofficial and kinda leave something to be desired


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

The new iPhone is rumored to have an A5 processor which will be much faster then the A4.  You should wait until that.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow, 3 copies of this thread is kind of rediculous, i posted back in the mobile phones section


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

35.29% for Droid Bionic AND iPhone 4...gosh...what a tough pick


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

How about the HTC Thunderbolt?  I like it more then then Droid Bionic.

Also it really depends on what you want to do with the phone.  If you want to use the phone for games, music, and the clean simple interface then get the iPhone.  If you want a phone to be used as a phone, watch videos, have amazing features such as Flash player, social freak, then get the Droid Bionic/Thunderbolt.
Also matters about how big you want the phone to be.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

not really a fan of the HTC lineup actually IMO ._.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> not really a fan of the HTC lineup actually IMO ._.


I like HTC phones much better then the Motorola phones.  HTC phones look way nicer.  They also have the clean nice Sense UI.  I currently use a HTC Droid Incredible and after having all the Verizon Android phones I can clearly say the Droid Incredible is my favorite.  Even though its battery does suck.  Also don't forget about the locked bootloader the Droid Bionic will have.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the difference of HTC Droid and Droid X?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 15, 2011)

The Bionic is 2-3x as fast as the Droid X
he Thunderbolt is the similar spec wise the Boinic just without the e-fuse and with sense UI.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HTC Droid Incredible has a 3.7 inch screen the Droid X has a 4.3 inch screen.  The Droid X is also a lot more buggier.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to Root my Droid phone (if I get one) for free apps (emulators in the store) and also free 3G Tethering..

how is e-fuse bad?..the droid can be rooted just fine....i know something 'blows' if it's been tampered with or something...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

Its better if it doesnt have a locked bootloader so you can install a custom kernal.  Without a custom kernal you cant reAlly install custom roms like you can on other devices.  Only thing you can do is delete some stock apps, maybe make it look different a little, and have root access.  With the kernal you can overclock your phone, install a real custom rom like put gingerbread on your device before the company does it like on my dinc.  You also dont need to root to install free apps on Android.


----------



## murkurie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Its better if it doesnt have a locked bootloader so you can install a custom kernal.  Without a custom kernal you cant reAlly install custom roms like you can on other devices.  Only thing you can do is delete some stock apps, maybe make it look different a little, and have root access.  With the kernal you can overclock your phone, install a real custom rom like put gingerbread on your device before the company does it like on my dinc.  You also dont need to root to install free apps on Android.


Completely wrong. My droid x, has a complete custom rom, except the kernel, but, I still have Overclocking, right now running low voltage OC to 1.25ghz, running completely aosp apps, with some blur app like the fmradio since there is no aosp ones, and have the option to install other blurred app. but I am already at gingerbeard, phone came with 2.3.1 and, it looks completely different then stock moto. current theme is gingerbeard, 

and no it does not blow, it just forces the phone into recovery, making you reinstall the moto-kernel. it's a electronic fuse not physical fuse


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

murkurie said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?  How did you get gingerbread on your phone?  It came with 2.3.1 when you bought the phone?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 15, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got it from a custom rom, probably of XDA Devs


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm I thought you needed a newer kernal then what Froyo has to offer to run Gingerbread.


----------



## Bunie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Hm I thought you needed a newer kernal then what Froyo has to offer to run Gingerbread.


What? Gingerbread IS a Kernel, too.

ANYWAYS, Im an Android fan. Apple's iPhones are too closed up for developers and in the end the phone gets abandoned. the iPhone doesn't even have GPS, but it comes with all Android phones (with supported services, aka Verizon). The Droid Bionic is going to be a lot more powerful than the iPhone. The only reason to want an iP is to fit in with the rest of the world. Other than that, no reason at all. Android based phones have much more to offer, including flash support in the browser. the Verizon iPhone is based on the iPhone4, wich is old. It will be abandoned soon (or so one would assume, in order to keep up with Android phones).


----------



## murkurie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it had 2.3.1 on the phone when I bought it, but depending what your looking at reports differently, stock rom reports at 2.3.1 and my custom rom reports at 2.2.1. but I am most definitely running all 2.3 aosp apps, and generic gingerbread system


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, Android > iOS.

I'd say go for the Droid. Several times over.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

The Droid Also has FLASH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..and with RockPlayer; Divx!

completely forgot about that...

I can go to [censored warez movie streaming website] and it will letmewatch movies online ANY time I want!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 15, 2011)

Android is better for phone use but I rather have iOS for the games and apps which there are a lot more of and better games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Android is better for phone use but I rather have iOS for the games and apps which there are a lot more of and better games.




Exactly!!

that is my dilemma right here...I want to have my cake AND eat it too without GLaDOS taking it away


----------



## mcp2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Gameloft make games for Android too


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Android phones get abandoned as well...  Apple does a fine job supporting there old devices.  Most companies like Samsung and LG release an Android phone to the market and never update it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Gameloft make games for Android too




I don't See NOVA or Shadow Guardian or the good ones...in fact..I type in Gameloft and I get None.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

actually lots of good iphone games like Chuzzle and even Bejeweled are not in there...

what IS good in the Android Market?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> actually lots of good iphone games like Chuzzle and even Bejeweled are not in there...
> 
> what IS good in the Android Market?


We got Angry Birds, Doodle Jump, and some other good games.  To tell you the truth it doesn't have a lot of good games but it has a lot of good apps for utilities that the iPhone doesn't.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with that, and I can always get an iPhone 4 (with no service) to play Apps on the App Store (since "performance-wise"....the iPhone 4 is more superior than the iPod Touch 4)


I will get the Droid Bionic or the Droid X (depends on my patience level if I can wait enough for the Bionic)

I will get a iPhone 4 for gaming and apps on the App Store (with no service of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are going to do that then you can switch phones from time to time.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're getting the iPhone 4 w/o the contract, isn't that like, 400$? You might was well wait for a new iPod Touch with enhanced RAM or something.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Just popping in here.
I noticed you said 'no emulators' for the iPhone 4. That is completely untrue. If you were to jailbreak an iOS device, you'll have access to tons of emulators.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

okay...I saw this on Yahoo this morning 

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/artic...oodbye-upgrades


*Greedy Bastards.*

does this mean the Droid Bionic and the iPhone 4 will be a shitload more expensive?!



and there are emulators for iPhone 4...they are just unofficial and have compatibility problems...

the SNES emulator was kinda dismal ._.

and the iPhone 4 has better chipset and graphics processing and all that crap compared to the "should be same" 4G iPod Touch.


----------



## mcp2 (Jan 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gameloft.com/download-games/android-games/

Not on Android Market. NOVA is on page 2.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what the hell??....how come there is no gameloft apps for Droid X??

I see none...I don't even see a Chuzzle or Bejeweled here.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

edit   - added Droid X as a poll option

due to.

1. Bionic taking too long to launch for my patience

2. might force 4G data plan...which I will not agree with. *likes unlimited 3G*


----------



## mcp2 (Jan 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all work on the Droid X, I don't see the problem?

http://www.gameloft.com/mobile-phones/4465...-droid-x-games/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but they don't show up in the store...

I searched in the Android Market, "N.O.V.A" and "Nova" and I got nothing


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but they don't show up in the store...
> 
> I searched in the Android Market, "N.O.V.A" and "Nova" and I got nothing


Wait you already have an Android device?  If so then get the iPhone.  And again they aren't in the market.  You have to buy them from the Gameloft website...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my mom has a Droid X...so I've been able to see what the Droid phones and the Android OS is like before I get one.


----------



## mcp2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Like I said before, they're not on Android Market. Quite a few big name apps aren't.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Like I said before, they're not on Android Market. Quite a few big name apps aren't.




so you're telling me you have to buy them online on the Phone itself or a web browser to be sent to the number of your phone


----------



## murkurie (Jan 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go read the FAQ, says that you buy through there site and download straigth from them.


----------



## mcp2 (Jan 17, 2011)

murkurie said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it's what comes with a more open platform I guess.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Droid X2 (Droid Daytona) [the TRUE Droid X Successor] is also coming too...around Q2

and more info says the Bionic will be delayed because of a serious power issue.....


This February 18th...i'm eligible for upgrade....


waiting for the  Bionic or the X2 might be too long...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






what do you think?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

*BUMP* ~ Update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verizon iPhone has officially been released....


what do you all think of it?


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got mine since the 7th, it's been awesome. It's just an iphone, so dont expect anything else. But it does work so much better than the Droid with IOS 4 and Jailbroken.

Wynd


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> I've got mine since the 7th, it's been awesome. It's just an iphone, so dont expect anything else. But it does work so much better than the Droid with IOS 4 and Jailbroken.
> 
> Wynd




really?...how does it "work better?"

Im thinking about a Droid X..

Droid X2 and Droid Bionic are going to take too long for me to release..


----------



## Sterling (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought the Verizon iPhone had a different chipset, and is currently un-jailbreakable?


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 11, 2011)

I just dont like the phone, its cluttered and idk... just really don't, plus I use itunes, my ipad (for school) and my itouch (for working out), so I'm used to "I" stuff.

Everything merges well, the iphone isn't for everyone.

Wynd


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I thought the Verizon iPhone had a different chipset, and is currently un-jailbreakable?




my my my...how quick they work...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://3anime.com/verizon-wireless-iphone-...oison-tool/1473


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 11, 2011)

upgrade to 4.2.6 and greenpois0n it. I make my own software, so I like it.

Wynd


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> upgrade to 4.2.6 and greenpois0n it. I make my own software, so I like it.
> 
> Wynd




is it untethered?...and I kinda like the idea of getting a free 3G hotspot (when it's rooted) for my iTouch 2G (that I hate)

can the Verizon iPhone do that FREE?


----------



## Forstride (Feb 11, 2011)

I keep noticing that you say the emulators on the iPhone are unofficial...

NO emulators are official.  I'm really confused as to why you think Android emulators are "official."  The only reason they appear on the Android Marketplace is because Google doesn't care what goes on it, not that they're "official" or anything.

As for the phone though, if you're really planning on playing a lot of games, I'd say get the iPhone.  If you want more space/the ability to add more space for music, movies, etc., get the Droid Bionic.  Those are probably the biggest benefits for each IMO.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 1, 2014)

sorry for bumping and old thread but  just had to..LOL android all the way..no way in hell I would want an Iphone. goddamn times (and myself) have changed....I actually considered an iPhone. wow.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2014)

That's nice and all, but bumping a 3 year old thread? No. Closed.


----------

